# komen aangelopen



## Syzygy

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben de zin "_Hagrid kwam langzaam aangelopen door het gangpad tussen de stoelen__._" tegengekomen en wilde vragen of "_komen aangelopen_" gewoon hetzelfde betekent als "_komen aanlopen_" of dat er qua gebruik een (misschien stilistisch?) verschil tussen die twee is.
Tot nu toe kende ik alleen maar de variant met _komen_ + <infinitief met aan->.

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Jij stelt moeilijke vragen.

Ik denk dat ik in deze constructie gewoonlijk de vorm met het participium zou gebruiken (dus, aangelopen) in plaats van de infintief.

Waarom? Misschien weet bibibiben het. Voor mij zit er weinig verschil in.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik zou Harry Potter persoonlijk in het Engels lezen en niet in het Nederlands 

"aangelopen" is het voltooid deelwoord (Partizip II/Partizip Perfekt) van "aanlopen" (Infinitiv).

Over het fenomeen, alhier een heel artikel: Een vreemde eend in het rijtje. Over het aspectueel              hulpwerkwoord 'komen'. Dit fenomeen treedt op met nog werkwoorden wanneer het hulpwerkwoord in kwestie 'komen' is.

Zelf zie ik geen betekenisverschil en ook de auteur van bovenstaand artikel lijkt (mijn concentratie is op dit uur niet je dat) dat te beamen.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Voor mij zit er weinig verschil in.



Dat gevoel had ik ook. De ANS bevestigde dat gevoel. Zie: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/18/05/03/body.html.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Dat gevoel had ik ook. De ANS bevestigde dat gevoel. Zie: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/18/05/03/body.html.



"In de                          zuidelijke helft van het taalgebied - met name in België, maar in mindere                          mate ook in het zuiden van Nederland - wordt eerder een deelwoord gebruikt,                          in de noordelijke helft - met name in het westen - eerder een infinitief"

Misschien moeten we eens een (sticky) thread starten waarin we al die verschillen bijhouden. Ik sta er van verbaasd hoeveel onderwerpen hier altijd in een verschil uitmonden.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Ik sta er van verbaasd hoeveel onderwerpen hier altijd in een verschil uitmonden.


Dan moet je eens effe in de Spaanse fora meelopen. In hoeveel posts ik daar moet zeggen: "In Spanje _zo_ maar in grote delen van Latijns Amerika, _anders_"

Het Spaanse taalgebied is natuurlijk wel onnoemelijk veel uitgebreider dan het Nederlandse, maar toch.


----------



## Syzygy

Bedankt allemaal!
Nu moet ik alleen nog maar onthouden dat "_Hij kwam aangeslopen._" kan, maar niet "_Hij kwam opgedaagd._"


----------



## YellowOnline

Syzygy said:


> Bedankt allemaal!
> Nu moet ik alleen nog maar onthouden dat "_Hij kwam aangeslopen._" kan, maar niet "_Hij kwam opgedaagd._"



Zeer beknopt: met 'komen' heb je de keuze tussen infinitief en voltooid deelwoord; met één belangrijke uitzondering (uit bibibibens verwijzing):

"In de voltooide tijden - als 'komen' zelf als vervangende infinitief optreedt - is alleen een infinitief als aanvulling mogelijk."


----------



## ThomasK

Toevallig gedacht: hangt een en ander samen met het prefix ? "Hij kwam aan","hij kwam langs" kunnen, maar "hij kwam op" zou een totaal andere betekenis hebben. 

Nu, mogelijke tegenargumenten: "Hij kwam over" ( lijkt oké, maar "Hij kwam overgereisd" ???)... 

Klinkt er ook geen perfect aspect in mee ? Maar ook hier weer: beide lijken perfect hetzelfde te betekenen, blijken onderling uitwisselbaar...


----------

